
What tech trends will gain momentum in 2017? - WolfOliver
https://www.quora.com/What-tech-trends-SaaS-PaaS-Programming-IoT-etc-will-gain-more-momentum-in-2017-and-which-will-falter/answer/Oliver-Wolf-6?share=1
======
lightblade
Vue.js feels like the dark matter is JavaScript world. The impact is not
directly observable, but you can definitely feel it's gravitational pull.

